# Absolutely in Tears - Rabbit very ill



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just don't know what to do, I feel so helpless...

Chester my rabbit had suddenly gone weak and looks like he could pass away any minute. He's cold to the touch and barely alive. At the moment he's under the blanket with my mum, just an hour and a half ago he was happily munching on a carrot, he even gave us bunny kisses, he seemed fine this morning but now I'm absolutey reduced to tears looking at him and how weak he's gotten...what could have possibly caused this sudden change! I'm so devastated, he doesn't look like he'll survive the night and that thought is just killing me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Aw hun I'm so sorry :-( 

Do you have a heat pad you could wrap in a towel and keep him on to keep him warm? 

To be honest, ringing an emergency vet would be for the best. 

I hope he's ok


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aw hun I'm so sorry :-(
> 
> Do you have a heat pad you could wrap in a towel and keep him on to keep him warm?
> 
> ...


Sadly he's now passed on, we tried to keep him as warm as we could, I thought about a vet but didn't know of any I could ring at this time, I wasn't able to think straight, I was too busy crying and panicing...he passed so quickly...every single day I always comment on what a lovely rabbit he is and now he's gone! I just don't understand how it happened


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry this has happened to your beloved Chester. How shocking and terrible for you. I'm so sorry.

Hopefully someone who knows about rabbits might be able to shed some light.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

:frown: :frown: :frown:

HUGS... 

R.I.P Chester go have fun over rainbow bridge. xxxxxx


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

this was his last ever photo, I loved photographing him, he was such a stunner :frown:


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your bunny passing, I know what you're going thru hon,
I lost my Frenchie Coco back in May 
Coco was getting on in years but the loss of her has saddened me so 
like a part of me is missing, Take care hun and try letting another bunny into your life as soon as possible as I did in getting Coco after my previous bunny Jet passed, It really eases you to rescue another bun from a shelter


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry  he was a beautiful bunny.

R.I.P little one, run free xxx


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Poor Chester, night night xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw mate I am really so sorry xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Hugs coming your way :sad:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RIP Chester.

Am so sorry for your loss hun!! How horrible to have gone through that...all so sudden....sending hugs too!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss...... R.I.P chester


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

R.I.P Chester, binky free x


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think my other rabbit Lucy has now noticed that he's gone, we let them out into the garden in the mornings and usually being the free spirit she is rushes out and enjoys the freedom but today she's just sitting in her run...  I've been going out to her a lot and trying to keep her company but she's never really liked human company. This is the second time she's lost a partner, the last one was to a neighbours cat some years ago...

May get another bun just to keep her company...as always will go to a rescue...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw poor lil thing


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

was he an old bunny? sounds like a very natural peiceful death, that couldnt be prevented. stunning boy


----------

